# pear pie or ?



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

was given a box of some high dollar pears(i didn't know such things existed) for Christmas and want to cook em. other than pear pie, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I loved pear turnovers when I was a kid. I haven't had any in years. But I guess that's just a fried pie.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> I loved pear turnovers when I was a kid. I haven't had any in years. But I guess that's just a fried pie.


 We use to use pears vs apples to make them.
Same ingredients as apple pie, sliced pears, cinnamon, sugar.
Zap the cored and peeled pears in the microwave until you can stick a fork in them.
Butter some flour tortillas, fill with above and roll and fold.
Brown in a cast iron pan slowly until golden brown.
Use a bacon press on them while cooking.
Freeze and thaw as wanted in the future.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> We use to use pears vs apples to make them.
> Same ingredients as apple pie, sliced pears, cinnamon, sugar.
> Zap the cored and peeled pears in the microwave until you can stick a fork in them.
> Butter some flour tortillas, fill with above and roll and fold.
> ...


 Never thought about using tortillas, mom would make seal them in homemade pie crust and deep fry them. I'll have to try that it sounds easier. How much oil do you put in the skillet ?


----------



## MSKittyMitchell (Nov 26, 2014)

Pickled pears! My grandma makes them and cans them every year from her homegrown pears. They're so delicious. She also makes pear relish that we eat on our peas and such and I can't hardly eat without it!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Never thought about using tortillas, mom would make seal them in homemade pie crust and deep fry them. I'll have to try that it sounds easier. How much oil do you put in the skillet ?


just enough to prevent sticking to pan.
pears are pre cooked in micro so your only warming them up good and browning the outside.
Low and slow is good.

We use tortillas only because they are so easy and pretty close to pie crust.


----------

